# Windgate Villa, Co Wicklow, Ireland



## irelandseye2010 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## klempner69 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice shots fella/fella-ess..any history on this place?


----------



## irelandseye2010 (May 16, 2009)

There is not much history to it, It was a horse training ground and the owners either moved away or died! There is a bit of a weird feeling to the place. There was also tons of documents dating back to 1925. Thats about it tho.


----------



## marticus (May 16, 2009)

old documents, and modern disney videos... weirdly cool combination


----------



## irelandseye2010 (May 16, 2009)

Yeah haha, A guy i know went on his own and was taking pictures upstairs when the door in one of the rooms below slammed closed! Freaked him out a bit.


----------



## Trinpaul (May 17, 2009)

Good lord, from the pictures it seems that this would have been quite a pretty house, why do people feel the need to bugger something up


----------



## nutnut (May 19, 2009)

Nice, liking that a lot, looks kinda creepy!

Is this on the way into Greystones, on the right handside at the top of the hill as you come from Bray direction? Looks like a place that i have seen several times on the way in and out of Greystones (have friends there )


----------



## VforVendetta (May 22, 2009)

good old Irelandseye what a legend. Yeah that place is on the main road to greystones from bray you cant miss it.


----------

